# bonjour finesse !



## tie-break

Salve a tutti 

"_Bonjour finesse_!" (in risposta a una persona che si è appena espressa con dei termini alquanto volgari).

Qualcuno conosce l'origine di questa espressione visto che in Francia risulta totalmente sconosciuta ?  

Grazie.


----------



## Necsus

Direi che è in qualche modo usato come parafrasi di 'bonjour tristesse (buongiorno tristezza)' per dire appunto ironicamente 'complimenti per la finezza!' o più direttamente 'alla faccia della finezza!'. L'origine probabilmente è da ricercare nel romanzo della Sagan (o nel film trattone da Preminger)...


----------



## gabrigabri

Ciao!

Hm, curioso che i francesi non la conoscano!
Sarà stata creata da qualche italiano, e sarà in francese perché il francese è molto fine
Come per esempio quando si dice "scusate il francesismo".


----------



## max11

molto interessante discussione, grazie


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Sicuramente (guarda caso, proprio oggi vi stavo pensando) deriva da Bonjour Tristesse, ed è certamente da considerare il fatto che i francesi sono conosciuti per la finezza (che sfocia in ampollosità) dei loro gesti (ovviamente parliamo di luoghi comuni che contengono, sopra un sedimento di verità, un limaccioso strato di pregiudizio).
Farei anche notare il commento che, a principiare del Misogallo, Alfieri da di questa considerazione popolare; non certo accomodante, ma Alfieri aveva ai tempi a che fare con l'invasione di NapoLadrone Bonaparte, per cui senz'altro comprensibile.


----------



## Necsus

max11 said:


> Discussione molto interessante, grazie.


Prego!


----------



## ursu-lab

Un altro falso francesismo è "fare pendant" (es. abbinare un capo d'abbigliamento a un altro per il colore), che in francese non si usa in questo senso. Gli italiani a quanto pare amano sbizzarrirsi col francese


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Per essere, si sente spesso usare boutique, inteso come "luogo ove si vendono cosmetici e simili". In realtà, un francese potrà confermarci che la boutique, per loro, è la bottega, dove si fa la spesa. Gabrielli faceva notare cose come "farsi la manicure" che erano, oltre che inutili doppioni, addirittura delle clamorose cantonate. Ad esempio, la manicure è per i francesi non l'atto della cura delle mani, ma la persona che cura le mani. Da cui "farsi la manicure", più che un vezzo estetico, diventa un resoconto da bar. 
Sono lasciti, per fortuna in via di sparizione, di una colonizzazione linguistica. Oggi la lingua da cui si presta dissennatamente è l'americano. Fin tanto che gli americani sono i padroni del mondo, andrà così. La massa (e non parlo solo di quella italiana o supposta tale) ha bisogno di sentirsi alla moda, purtroppo. Distinguersi non è poi così difficile, eppure lo fanno così pochi...


----------



## luway

Cosimo, riguardo a 'boutique', io non l'ho mai sentito usare né l'ho mai usato per riferirmi al negozio in cui vengono venduti prodotti cosmetici. Il senso che ho sempre sentito attribuire al termine (per cui l'ho pure usato allo stesso modo) è di "negozio di lusso" e soprattutto un tempo il riferimento era a luogo di vendita di capi d'abbigliamento di gran nome o comunque fattura, in qualche modo ricercati. In anni più recenti, non c'è dubbio, è stato utilizzato anche per altri generi di merce/prodotti, spesso per dar risalto all'immagine (questa almeno l'intenzione, non commento sul risultato effettivo). Non sono rari infatti i vari "Boutique del Pane/della Scarpa/della Frutta/del Formaggio/..." (appena trovati nell'elenco delle Pagine Gialle).


----------



## matoupaschat

luway said:


> Cosimo, riguardo a 'boutique', io non l'ho mai sentito usare né l'ho mai usato per riferirmi al negozio in cui vengono venduti prodotti cosmetici. Il senso che ho sempre sentito attribuire al termine (per cui l'ho pure usato allo stesso modo) è di "negozio di lusso" e soprattutto un tempo il riferimento era a luogo di vendita di capi d'abbigliamento di gran nome o comunque fattura, in qualche modo ricercati. In anni più recenti, non c'è dubbio, è stato utilizzato anche per altri generi di merce/prodotti, spesso per dar risalto all'immagine (questa almeno l'intenzione, non commento sul risultato effettivo). Non sono rari infatti i vari "Boutique del Pane/della Scarpa/della Frutta/del Formaggio/..." (appena trovati nell'elenco delle Pagine Gialle).


Esattissimo!
Atto secondo: la "manucure" è sia l'insieme delle cure alle mani che la persona che le somministra.


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Ma mi confermate che "boutique" non ha il senso originale francese, o improvvisamente il francese è cambiato e non me ne sono accorto?


----------



## One1

Anche in napoletano si usa il termine gateau per indicare non una torta dolce, ma uno sformato di patate salato. Usiamo i prestiti linguistici come più ci piace.


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Ah ecco, l'avevo scordata questa!


----------



## Mutti57

E che ne dite di "pan carré" ?? In francese si dice tutt'altro..


----------



## stella_maris_74

Nota di moderazione:

Amici, l'argomento del thread è la frase "Bonjour finesse!", non la disamina di ogni francesismo in uso nella nostra lingua  

Grazie,

Mod


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Rientriamo dunque nei ranghi dicendo che l'uso di un esotismo non implica la conoscenza della lingua di partenza. Anzi, di solito sono i calchi linguistici (ossia i nomi tradotti con "materiale autoctono" che implicano una conoscenza di base della lingua di partenza, mentre il prestito è un vocabolo più o meno aderente all'originale, secondo chi lo crea.

ps: io dico pane in cassetta...!


----------

